# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Suuria metroasemia maailmalla

## vristo

Suuria ja monikerroksisia risteysasemia on vaikkapa Tukholman T-Centralen. Gamla Stan ja Slussen ovat samassa kerroksessa, mutta ovat erittäin vilkkaita, vaikka kaikki kolme linjaa eivät kohtaa siellä. Samaten Liljeholmen sekä Gullmarsplan sopivat kuvaan mukaan. Helsingissä sellaisia ovat tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti Kamppi ja Hakaniemi. Itäkeskuskin kelpaa samaan joukkoon.

Mitäs muita tällaisia on maailmalla? Hongkongista olenkin jo kertonut noista kätevistä laiturivaihdoista. Singaporessa on samanlaisia. Mutta kertokaapa, millaisia vastaavia löytyy muualta maailmasta.

----------


## JMerlin

Oma suosikkini on King's Cross St. Pancras Lontoossa.

Siellä kohtaavat metrolinjat Victoria, Piccadilly, Northern, Circle, Hammersmith & City ja Metropolitan. Kolme viimeeksimainittua käyttävät tosin samoja raiteita. Samassa yhteydessä ovat myös nimensä mukaiset kaksi suurta rautatieasemaa, sekä Lontoon pohjois-etelä-suunnassa lävistävä, kaksilla virroittimilla varustetuilla junilla ajettava Thameslink.

Saavutettavuus ulkomailta käsin on myös hyvä  :Smile:  koska asemalta päässee vaihdotta Piccadilly Linella Heathrow'n lentoasemalle, ja Thameslinkillä Gatwickin ja Lutonin lentoasemille.

----------


## Hape

Oma suosikkini on Budapestin Deak Ferenc Ter. siellä kohtaavat kaupungin kaikki kolme metrolinjaa, ja kävelytunneli földalattin seuraavalle asmalle. Lisäksi asemalta löytyyy metromuseo.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kun viimeksi olen käynyt Madridissa, mieleeni tulevat Sol sekä Principe Pio, entinen pohjoinen rautatieasema. Siellä on samassa avoimessa tilassa 4-raiteinen metroasema, siihen nähden poikittain 2-raiteinen paikallisjunarata sekä vielä suunnilleen tämän suuntainen yhden asemavälin metrolinjan R pääteaema.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Pariisissa suurin asemakompleksi on Châtelet. Se koostuu kolmesta liukuhihnoilla toisiinsa kytketystä asemasta joilla kohtaavat seuraavat linjat:

Châtelet: 1, 4, 7, 11, 14

Châtelet-les-Halles: RER A, B, D

Les Halles: 4

Kuriositeettina voi mainita, että tämä on yksi niitä harvoja asemakomplekseja missä on mahdollista ajaa yksi väli metrolla ja palata lähtöpaikkaan liukukäytävien kautta poistumatta kertaakaan asemakompleksin ulkopuolelle.

New Yorkissa suurin yksittäinen asemakompleksi on Times Square 42nd Street, jossa kohtaavat linjat 1, 2, 3, 7, N, Q, R, W sekä Times Square - Grand Central shuttle. Erillisten laiturien määrää vähentää se, että 1, 2 ja 3 kuuluvat samaan kartoissa punaisella esitettyyn linjanippuun ja vastaavasti N, Q, R ja W keltaiseen linjanippuun. Toisaalta kummallakin linjanipulla on sekä express- että local-laiturit eli yhteensä neljä kpl per linjanippu.

Times Square 42nd Street on myös matkustajamäärältään suurin yksittäinen asema, mutta lähekkäin sijaitsevat 34th Streetin erilliset asemat (34th Street Penn Station linjoilla A, C, E 8th Avenuella + 34th Street Penn Station linjoilla 1, 2, 3 7th Avenuella sekä 34th Street Herald Square linjoilla N, Q, R, W, B, D, F, V) sekä New Yorkin ja New Jerseyn välisen PATH-metron New York Penn Station ovat yhteensä matkustajamäärältään suurin kokonaisuus vaikkei näitä erillisiä asemia ole kytketty toisiinsa matkustajatunneleilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> New Yorkissa suurin yksittäinen asemakompleksi on Times Square 42nd Street, jossa kohtaavat linjat 1, 2, 3, 7, N, Q, R, W sekä Times Square - Grand Central shuttle. Erillisten laiturien määrää vähentää se, että 1, 2 ja 3 kuuluvat samaan kartoissa punaisella esitettyyn linjanippuun ja vastaavasti N, Q, R ja W keltaiseen linjanippuun. Toisaalta kummallakin linjanipulla on sekä express- että local-laiturit eli yhteensä neljä kpl per linjanippu.


Tuo on tosiaan aikamoinen kompleksi. ACE-linjojen 42. kadun asema on myös yhdistetty käytävällä tuohon kompleksiin, ja vaihto on mahdollista poistumatta "laiturialueelta" eli maksualueelta. Times Squaren asema on muutenkin sellainen, että siellä soisi kaikkien Nykkituristien käyvän, ihan riippumatta siitä, onko kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä vai ei. Hektistä New Yorkin tunnelmaa parhaimmillaan, kymmenientuhansien matkustajien lisäksi erilaisia taiteilijoita, "taiteilijoita", skientologeja, kiinalaisia myymässä piraattilevyjä ym ym ym.

Toinen "tunnelmallinen" asema on 14th St Union Square. 456-junat, L-juna ja NQRW-junat. Siellä riittää elämää myös, ja onpa asemalla oma poliisiasemansakin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo on tosiaan aikamoinen kompleksi. ACE-linjojen 42. kadun asema on myös yhdistetty käytävällä tuohon kompleksiin, ja vaihto on mahdollista poistumatta "laiturialueelta" eli maksualueelta. Times Squaren asema on muutenkin sellainen, että siellä soisi kaikkien Nykkituristien käyvän, ihan riippumatta siitä, onko kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä vai ei.


Olet oikeassa. Kartassa on viiva asemien välillä. Pääsi unohtumaan kun en itse tullut kävelleeksi tuota vaihtotunnelia pitkin.

Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Times Square lienee myös maan pinnalla valoineen jonkinlainen stereotyyppisen newyorkilaisuuden huipentuma. Tosin asiasta ei liene epäselvyyttä, sillä turistit näyttävät löytäneen paikan muutenkin.  :Smile:  New Yorkissa hämmästyttää erityisesti se, miten nopeasti se on rakentunut verrattuna pitkähistoriaisiin eurooppalaiskaupunkeihin. Reilut sata vuotta sitten Times Squaren tienoot olivat kai jotain peltoa ja vasta metron tulon aikoihin alue alkoi rakentua nykyiseen uskoonsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

No hehkutanpa minäkin sitten suurkaupungilla, todellisella metropolilla, jonka suhteen pk-seutu on pahainen tuppukylä.

Tokion suuralue on maailman suurin väestömäärältään tunnettu urbaani alue, jossa on kaikkiaan 35.000 rekisteröityä asukasta. Tokioon tulee muistaakseni 8 miljoonaa ihmistä joka aamu - ja lähtevät tietenkin illalla pois.

Tokiossa on useita meidän mielestämme käsittämättömiä asemakomplekseja, jotka toimivat metron, paikallisjunien ja kaukojunien risteys- ja vaihtoasemina. Kun ei ole karttaa kädessä, en osaa nimetä näitä. Mutta Tokiossa olen kokenut itse kaikkein massiivisimmat joukkoliikenteen asemakompleksit ja ihmisvirrat.

Ja siellä ne ihmisvirrat liikkuvat nimenomaan raiteilla, millään muulla konstilla ei tuollaista matkustajamäärää hoideta. Eli siinä ajattelemista meikäläisille poliitikoille, joiden mielestä Helsingin pitäisi olla metropoli, jossa joka paikkaan kuljetaan henkilöautolla.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Tokiossa on useita meidän mielestämme käsittämättömiä asemakomplekseja, jotka toimivat metron, paikallisjunien ja kaukojunien risteys- ja vaihtoasemina. Kun ei ole karttaa kädessä, en osaa nimetä näitä. Mutta Tokiossa olen kokenut itse kaikkein massiivisimmat joukkoliikenteen asemakompleksit ja ihmisvirrat.


Allekirjoittanutkin on kokenut Tokiossa vilkkaimmat asemat. Tokion asemat ovat todellisia muurahaispesiä. Tällainenkin keskivertojapanilaista päätä pidempi (vaaleatukkainen) suomalainen tunsi itsensä todella pieneksi eräillä tokiolaisilla juna-/metroasemilla - kuhina kun on samaa luokkaa kuin muurahaispesässä.

Minulta löytyy Tokion alueen juna-/metrokartasto, joten poimimpa sieltä muutamia vilkkaita asemia:
* Shinjuku (maailman vilkkain rautatieasema)
* Ueno
* Tokyo (päärautatieasema)
Mutta jos tarkastellaan pelkkiä metroasema, niin vilkkain lienee Otemachin asema, jonka kautta kulkee viisi metrolinjaa. 

Tokiossa niin paikallis- kuin metrojunienkin vuorovälit ovat niin tiheitä ja matkustajamäärät niin valtaisia, etten uskalla kuvitella millainen kaaos kaupungissa olisi, jos tokiolaiset metronkuljettajat olisivat yhtä lakkoalttiita kuin lontoolaiset tai pariisilaiset kollegansa.

----------


## santeri82

Berliinin metrossa on myös muutamia mainitsemisen arvoisia asemia.

_Alexanderplatz_
Täällä risteää linjat U2, U5 ja U8, kolmessa tasossa maan alla. Lisäksi maan pinnalta löytyy S-bahnin asema, jolla pysähtyy linjat S5, S7 ja S75. Linjat U2 ja U8 ajavat Alexanderplatzin läpi, mutta linjalle U5 se toimii vielä toistaiseksi läntisenä pääteasemana. Aikanaan kun U5:n ja U55:n välinen ratayhteys saadaan valmiiksi, ei Alexanderplatz toimi enää yhdenkään U-bahnlinjan pääteasemana.

_Nollendorfplatz_
Täällä risteää linjat U1, U2, U3 ja U4. Laitureita on kolmessa eri tasossa, joista kaksi tasoa on maan alla (U1, U3 ja U4) ja yksi maan päällä sillalla (U2). Asema toimii pääteasemana linjoille U3 ja U4.

_Wittenbergplatz_
Tällä asemalla risteää linjat U1, U2 ja U3. Laiturit ovat yhdessä tasossa maan alla.


Lisäksi Berliinistä löytyy useita asemia, joilla risteää keskenään kaksi U-bahnin linjaa sekä asemia, joissa U- ja S-bahn risteävät.

----------


## tlajunen

> * Shinjuku (maailman vilkkain rautatieasema)


"Ääni" tälle. Aseman monimutkaisuutta lisää vielä se, että se sijaitsee samassa korttelissa neljän eri kauppakeskuksen kanssa, ikään kuin niiden välissä.

Wikipediasta luntattuna kompleksissa on 35 laituriraidetta, joista vain 13 on päättyviä raiteita. Maanalaisten kävely-yhteyksien päässä on lisäksi viisi muuta asemaa, sekä alle 500 metrin ulkokävely-yhteyden päässä kuusi asemaa lisää. Huh.

Ilmakuvassa näkyy vain JR:n laituriraiteet, muut ovat kokonaisuudessaan maan alla tai rakennusten sisällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

- Lonton Oxford Circus (3 linjaa)  ja King's Cross (4 linjaa)
- Moskovan Arbatskaja (käytäännössä useita erinimisiä asemia 4 linjan risteyskohdasa, eritäin sokkeloinen)

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> _Nollendorfplatz_
> Täällä risteää linjat U1, U2, U3 ja U4. Laitureita on kolmessa eri tasossa, joista kaksi tasoa on maan alla (U1, U3 ja U4) ja yksi maan päällä sillalla (U2). Asema toimii pääteasemana linjoille U3 ja U4.


Tältä asemalta löytyy myös muistomerkki Berliinin Hoch- und Unterbahnin rakentajille.

----------


## juttuja

Massiivisin itse näkemäni metroasema lienee ollut People's Square Shanghaissa, mistä kesti yli 15 minuuttia kävellä laiturilta ulos asti, pitkin loputtomia käytäviä. Uloskäyntejä on yhteensä yli 20 kappaletta. Ihmismassat olivat aika isoja, tietysti niitä lisää vielä sekin että samat käytävät johtavat moniin eri kauppakeskuksiin ym. paikkoihin.

----------


## anttipng

Plaça de Catalunya asema Barcelonan keskustassa on varsin vilkas asema. Wikipediasta löytyy lisää tietoa.

----------

